# Post your trunk



## tyroneshoes

Im considering changing up my amp/sub design in my trunk and Im also curious to see what you guys have going and how you set it up. 

My car's not done yet but this is my basic setup I am debating changing. Mind you, subs and amps have changed since this pic.


----------



## the other hated guy




----------



## tyroneshoes

That is beautiful. Just beautiful. 

Installs like that really can be classified as art IMO

I seen it on the competition pics, good to know its you. Nice prelude.


----------



## Thumper26

tyroneshoes said:


> That is beautiful. Just beautiful.
> 
> Installs like that really can be classified as art IMO


x2.

I have nothing in my new car, but here is one of the first big installs I did in my Civic:


----------



## ErinH

Sub is in a big ported box, which sits on top. Hoping to put it in a sealed box facing the cabin and going flat against the back seats. Basically build a false wall in my trunk.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Thumper26 said:


> x2.
> 
> I have nothing in my new car, but here is one of the first big installs I did in my Civic:


Thats very clean. im considering the false floor but I am hesitant to loose my donut as I have low profile tires that like to go flat. Also like to fold my seat down for fishing/snowboard stuff so amps and subs would be false floored.


----------



## tyroneshoes

bikinpunk said:


>


Slick. Where da sub at?


----------



## ErinH

tyroneshoes said:


> Slick. Where da sub at?


lol...I edited my post. Didn't catch that was the point of the OP.



It's in a big box...nothing stealth about that at all.


----------



## johnson

tyroneshoes said:


> Slick. Where da sub at?


He's got a mirror in the car so it looks like nothing is there. Best install evar.


----------



## tyroneshoes

johnson said:


> He's got a mirror in the car so it looks like nothing is there. Best install evar.


Sweet Copperfield install


----------



## johnson

On a bimmer forum, I saw a guy use some keyboard rails (locking kind) and welded it to the bottom of the rear deck with 3/4" board running across to support his amp. Supported the board from bending by screwing some C channel across the width. Couldnt see his amp unless you looked from the bottom.


----------



## adrianp89

Here is my old install never took a pic of it finished.....everything is out now..


----------



## tyroneshoes

the727kid said:


> Here is my old install never took a pic of it finished.....everything is out now..


Nice stuff. 

Very uh red.


----------



## CBRworm

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Whiterabbit

Wow. I havent seen that subwoofer amp in half a decade.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The old install... All being redone in another GC Impreza RS/WRX.. 

The back, most gone now.. all going in the "beast"









the front..









My 1 minute MS Paint of the box design... 









The beast...(GTO killer)


----------



## dtviewer

Mine. 2000 BMW 323


----------



## James Bang

my old trunk:








currently working on a new design/project that will launch when i have time and funds.


----------



## Thumper26

is that a v3 or an idmax?


----------



## durwood

My car is never clean disregard please. :blush: And yes that is my "security system" in the back seat j/k


----------



## Thumper26

dtviewer, you gave me a great idea for my amp with what you did. I'm going to mount it just like that with steel mesh over the top. That'll be a hell of a lot easier than making a whole false floor for it! You rock!


----------



## dtviewer

The best part? That steel mesh was from Home Depot and was really cheap!!
Its made to go across the bottom of a screen door. It was silver, but two minutes with a can of spray paint...


----------



## npdang

the other hated guy said:


>


Tell me... that's not a dayton ref??? Oh n/m I think I see the Aura logo on the gasket.


----------



## Vestax




----------



## the other hated guy

npdang said:


> Tell me... that's not a dayton ref??? Oh n/m I think I see the Aura logo on the gasket.



that's an Aura ns18 homie


----------



## skylar112

Vestax said:


>


Tiziight!!!


----------



## Mless5

Keeping it simple


----------



## thehatedguy

Randy, put a picture of my trunk up.


----------



## thehatedguy

N/m I figured it out.

Mercedes carpet on the whole thing with suede on the baffle and bottom of rear deck.


----------



## GlasSman

thehatedguy said:


> N/m I figured it out.
> 
> Mercedes carpet on the whole thing with suede on the baffle and bottom of rear deck.



That is sick my friend....sick. :blush:


----------



## Need-sq

have since put seats back....Still need to cut the top of the false floor. I'm planning on putting some plexy windows flush with the top piece and of course carpeting the whole thing. My sub is an IDMAX10 D2 V.3 that will live in a sealed box soon to be made by Mr. Marv. 

BTW Marv, since your having so much trouble with getting the birch, I'll give you a call and we can talk about just doing MDF.


----------



## thehatedguy

Thanks, some people saw it with the Linear Powers back there, and I started this right after Elite Summer Nationals and finished it up a month a go or so. I need to redo the beauty panel for the actual trunk lid...rough in a few areas, but that will be last as it isn't important to get the car playing.

Sucks having to redo the trunk though...the original had a few pieces redone twice, and this build had to have a few pieces covered twice. Probably went through 6-7 yards of the carpet with it all said and done. And at $45 a yard, it gets expensive fast.



GlasSman said:


> That is sick my friend....sick. :blush:


----------



## MidnightCE

I dont have one 


here's my hatch:


----------



## tyroneshoes

Some beautiful installs. Gave me some great ideas. 

Lots of Id maxs.


----------



## tyroneshoes

thehatedguy said:


> N/m I figured it out.
> 
> Mercedes carpet on the whole thing with suede on the baffle and bottom of rear deck.


Wow. What is that


----------



## James Bang

Thumper26 said:


> is that a v3 or an idmax?


and iDmax v.3  


tyroneshoes said:


> Lots of Id maxs.


because they sound beautifully musical might have something to do with it.


----------



## thehatedguy

That is 2 IDW15s behind the mesh and a HSS Fidelity HT230 tube amp in the trunk of my Accord.



tyroneshoes said:


> Wow. What is that


----------



## poochieone

Here's mine which is still being built up... its rough, the wiring is going to get a massive reduction, trimming and organization but pretty much everything else is mounted... the rest is aesthetic...
it will be stealth except for the little W7 popping through...


----------



## chad

yall are making me feel bad for not even being CLOSE to being done


----------



## Thumper26

James Bang said:


> and iDmax v.3


lmao, go figure.

man i'm super psyched to get my install done now!


----------



## morgan18




----------



## Mr Marv

thehatedguy said:


> N/m I figured it out.
> 
> Mercedes carpet on the whole thing with suede on the baffle and bottom of rear deck.


That's wild Jason!  For some reason "nuclear reactor" came to mind when I saw it! 



Need-sq said:


> have since put seats back....Still need to cut the top of the false floor. I'm planning on putting some plexy windows flush with the top piece and of course carpeting the whole thing. My sub is an IDMAX10 D2 V.3 that will live in a sealed box soon to be made by Mr. Marv.
> 
> BTW Marv, since your having so much trouble with getting the birch, I'll give you a call and we can talk about just doing MDF.


 I'm still up


----------



## thehatedguy

Thanks Marv! This install will be the death of me.


----------



## s10scooter

I'd like to see a thread like this for x-cab trucks...


----------



## Megalomaniac

I like to tease people, I started today


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

IB FTW....


----------



## Sleepy122CID




----------



## ws6 beat

how do you like you ib's in the camry? i have one too i was wondering if i should run my 15" tc2000 off the rf power 1000 @just about 800 watts. Do you have a build up?


----------



## d5sc




----------



## Kenny_Cox

d5sc said:


>


now that looks nice for sure! props


----------



## Vestax

Yup, George had to come over and make it pretty much game over for us....  

No doubt, it's one of the best installs here


----------



## rsvchad

D5SC - That is gorgeous!

My last install:




























My Honda before the STi:




























The 2001 GTI (ex-wife's):




























Some old-school here:


----------



## necrophidious

Have to post 2 more times before I can post pics..mods - please delete!


----------



## necrophidious

Just one more post so I can put up some pics (sorry)


----------



## necrophidious

Last setup:










Current setup (with same gear):


----------



## Mr Marv

thehatedguy said:


> Thanks Marv! This install will be the death of me.


I don't get too excited about a lot of things but I have to say that is the coolest amp I have ever seen in a car!  Don't kill yourself before finishing it as I'm trying to get back to the east coast hopefully in the near future and would like to see/hear it in action!  (I'm actually an easterner from B-more and still have the east coast in me so I gotta get back there soon! )

I also have to give props to the all of you that have posted pics in this thread! I really like the fact that your systems are simple yet elegant and detailed while still keeping most of the functionality of the trunk! Kudos to you all!   

As for George (d5sc), that is just plain sexy  and for you guys that have not seen it in person you don't know what you are missing!


----------



## bigabe

Here's mine... clean and simple... the panel with the EPX2 has now been redone and contains my P9 processor


----------



## bigjae1976

Here is mine. I plan on going with dual sealed Q12s in Jan with a similar look.


----------



## Pseudonym

how are those fi's stacking up to the XXX of your past?


----------



## Luke352

Nice and simple, and the whole lot comes out very easily, the longest part would be disconnecting the amp wiring, the rest is about 5mins of work. Oh the pic was taken before all the wiring was done too which is why there are only wires running to the lower amp and the rest are kinda dodge looking.

But I now have a JBL W15Gti in there which had to be spaced up so it looks really rough now, so I'm thinking of scraping the whole thing and just going to a simple box on one side of the hatch area and the amps on the back of the left hand seat. What do you guys reckon? Scrap it?


----------



## Thumper26

if you use 1.5" thick front baffles, you can use a 5/8" drill bit and just sink the bars of the partsexpress bar grills into the box. I think it looks cleaner and you don't see the black mounting rings. I looked up max excursion for my subs, then measured to put the bar just above that area. Just tape off your drill bit and you're good to go. Soldering iron tips help burn clean holes in the carpet as well. I think JL had some grills like that at one point as well...


----------



## Need-sq

thehatedguy said:


> N/m I figured it out.
> 
> Mercedes carpet on the whole thing with suede on the baffle and bottom of rear deck.


What kind of amp is that? Are those actually tubes within the rack? Look like each tube is bout the size of a liter bottle of soda


----------



## thehatedguy

The amp in my trunk is a HSS Fidelity tube amp. She is pure class A single ended pentodes wired as tetrodes. She is doing 30 watts by 2 and drawing 26 amps at idle. The tubes are KT88s...some of the larger common place tubes, but not super big like some of the transmission tubes. I believe that amp is one of 3 in the US.

Marv, I'm working on her pretty much all of my free time. The kicks and horn mounts are done. Will have the amp rack for the Zapcos built today. Working on the radio stuff too. Lot of stuff left to do, but most of the major fab work has been done. The limiting factor is money for wire, cable, that MB carpet for the rest of the car (I figure it will take another 6 yards to do the floor and keep the grain the right way), and then I have to get the interior redone in leather and suede.

Still need to figure out where to put the fuse block and processor.


----------



## metanium

Okay, here goes.....










Sorry, not mine, but damn that's funny/weird/sick...


----------



## Genxx

Well nothing like a sub box in the trunk with fringe benefits.LOL


----------



## Mazda3SQ

metanium said:


> Okay, here goes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not mine, but damn that's funny/weird/sick...


Is it me or does "her" mouth act as a port?


----------



## Megalomaniac

Mazda3SQ said:


> Is it me or does "her" mouth act as a port?


thats not the only ting  ....


----------



## Exalted512

Thumper26 said:


> if you use 1.5" thick front baffles, you can use a 5/8" drill bit and just sink the bars of the partsexpress bar grills into the box. I think it looks cleaner and you don't see the black mounting rings. I looked up max excursion for my subs, then measured to put the bar just above that area. Just tape off your drill bit and you're good to go. Soldering iron tips help burn clean holes in the carpet as well. I think JL had some grills like that at one point as well...


What happens when you need to take a sub out?
-Cody


----------



## metanium

Megalomaniac said:


> thats not the only ting  ....



Oh yeah, you're right. You can also store your xtra fuses in there. I'm sure that's what you're referring to Megalo, right?


----------



## Megalomaniac

metanium said:


> Oh yeah, you're right. You can also store your xtra fuses in there. I'm sure that's what you're referring to Megalo, right?


If that will help you sleep any better thinking that 



here is my old false floor, i just ripped this sucker out yesterday


----------



## d5sc

Nice installs so far! I also like the simple and clean installs like the one in Randy's Accord. I imagine most of them sound really good as well considering many on this forum are into SQ.

Also, thanks for the compliments regarding the install in my car. Junior/Sound Innovations did a great job on the install.


----------



## Se7en

So, here is my old trunk (okay hatch) from around '97. And to be very, very clear although I put a lot of personal time and sweat into this, it is not DIY, most of the credit goes to Traffic Jamz in Encino, Ca.

Sorry for the old/lo rez pics.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

metanium said:


> Okay, here goes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not mine, but damn that's funny/weird/sick...



Oh the naughty/disgusting things I would do to have than in MY GC Impreza.. 


That's in a Subaru Impreza BTW... An EXTREMELY UGLY Impreza..


----------



## Thumper26

Exalted512 said:


> What happens when you need to take a sub out?
> -Cody


just pull . The fit is relatively snug. a small dab of silicone will help keep it from giong anywhere. Also, if you just slit the carpet by the hole, it will help hold the bars in there as well.

It's to be taken with the assumption that the sub will be there a while. Another alternative would be to route grooves for the plates to sit down in.


----------



## HIS4

Pretty cool seeing everyone's crazy installs. Here some pics of my trunk.











Here's some closeups of the false floor open and covered


----------



## johnson

HIS4 said:


> Pretty cool seeing everyone's crazy installs. Here some pics of my trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some closeups of the false floor open and covered


That false floor looks great! 

Have any better pictures? 800x600 is the recommended resolution.


----------



## transaman98

DAYAMMMM!!!! Se7en your setup is cleeaaannn! What year is your TA? Or maybe its a firebird? I was thinkin of posting pics of my setup but it is not quite in your guys class.


----------



## Se7en

transaman98 said:


> DAYAMMMM!!!! Se7en your setup is cleeaaannn! What year is your TA? Or maybe its a firebird? I was thinkin of posting pics of my setup but it is not quite in your guys class.


Thanks for the compliment. I no longer have the car unfortunately. It was a '93 6spd T/A.

Here's a link to some more pics of the car if you're interested. 

http://www.lagmonster.info/transam/

You should go ahead and show your pics. Keep in mind that this was not a DIY project. There were some really good installers working on that car. 

-7


----------



## Arc




----------



## johnson

IMO, amps look silly when theyre mounted on back of the seats like that.


edit *like that


----------



## GlasSman

johnson said:


> IMO, amps look silly when theyre mounted on back of the seats.


It depends how it's done.


----------



## Mazda3SQ

johnson said:


> IMO, amps look silly when theyre mounted on back of the seats.


No offense arc but in this case I would agree, I just think that dayton would be much sexier as the only thing on that wall with the amps hidden. But then again it's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## the other hated guy

d5sc said:


> Nice installs so far! I also like the simple and clean installs like the one in Randy's Accord. I imagine most of them sound really good as well considering many on this forum are into SQ.
> 
> Also, thanks for the compliments regarding the install in my car. Junior/Sound Innovations did a great job on the install.


bro...that 5 series of yours always puts a smil on my face....damn it's georgous


----------



## X on 22s

i'm working on a small set up for a 95 c 220. i want to put a 10 w6 on the rear deck running of a 5 channel us amp. stock speakes and a 5 volt eclipse deck think that would be okay for now.... any ideas?


----------



## johnson

X on 22s said:


> i'm working on a small set up for a 95 c 220. i want to put a 10 w6 on the rear deck running of a 5 channel us amp. stock speakes and a 5 volt eclipse deck think that would be okay for now.... any ideas?


Ideas for what?


----------



## Arc

Mazda3SQ said:


> No offense arc but in this case I would agree, I just think that dayton would be much sexier as the only thing on that wall with the amps hidden. But then again it's all a matter of personal preference.


I agree actually. But I cannot find somewhere to put them and keep full functionality of the trunk. I had them under the floor but I like having my spare with the amount of driving I do now.

I am thinking about going to PDX amps in each corner because of the side but money is an issue.


----------



## Mazda3SQ

Arc said:


> I agree actually. But I cannot find somewhere to put them and keep full functionality of the trunk. I had them under the floor but I like having my spare with the amount of driving I do now.
> 
> I am thinking about going to PDX amps in each corner because of the side but money is an issue.


Consider mounting them to the underside of the rear deck?


----------



## johnson

Borrowed pics.

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=7215484&postcount=10



















this was the guy i was talking about on the first page
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=5658427&postcount=39
http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showpost.php?p=5660237&postcount=43


----------



## X on 22s

that amp rack is kinda cool..


----------



## Exalted512

Thumper26 said:


> just pull . The fit is relatively snug. a small dab of silicone will help keep it from giong anywhere. Also, if you just slit the carpet by the hole, it will help hold the bars in there as well.
> 
> It's to be taken with the assumption that the sub will be there a while. Another alternative would be to route grooves for the plates to sit down in.


Oo, I was under the impression that you used the mounting bracket between the 2 pieces of wood, then put together the double baffle...I was wondering how that would work when you went to cover it...
-Cody


----------



## CBRworm

I also think amps look silly mounted to the seatback, but that's where I put mine to minimize the space impact in the trunk. My trunk is regularly filled to the point of having to move things around to be able to close the lid.

I thought about mounting my amps under the rear deck, but I didn't want to put that much weight up high in the car. I would be more likely to put them under the back seat passengers feet myself. Of course then their knees would be under their chin.


----------



## Thumper26

no, the double baffle is to make sure you don't go all the way through the front with the bars.


----------



## johnson

On Scion tC's, ive seen people mount their amps behind the rear quarter panel (next to the rear speakers). There is a boat load (maybe two) of open space in those cars.


----------



## chuyler1

Only downside to mounting under the rear deck is that it is quite possibly the hottest place in your entire car. If you park your car in the sun your amps will already be warm before you start listening to music. You'd need some sort of elaborate cooling system with ducts to do it properly...but I'm guessing the people posting photos of them didn't have any problems...so it may just depend on your amps and how loud you listen on hot days.


----------



## Robert_R

Dont know what but I dont have the pics of my trunk finished so I thought I would post a couple of my Dads "trunk" 

Does that still count. 

http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/zapman333/56 FORD/AMPTUB1.jpg


----------



## cvjoint

I managed to retain 60% of my trunk volume. I have carried groceries and luggage over those babies for years now with no problems. Everything cools very nicely and the board is sturdy enough to lay in there. I retained my spare, and all storage pockets.


----------



## jj_diamond

This Escalade came in the shop next door today for an alarm. here are some pics i snapped....i figured this would be an appropriate thread to post 'em.


----------



## chadillac3

cvjoint said:


> I managed to retain 60% of my trunk volume. I have carried groceries and luggage over those babies for years now with no problems. Everything cools very nicely and the board is sturdy enough to lay in there. I retained my spare, and all storage pockets.


You set stuff directly on the amps?


----------



## quality_sound

the other hated guy said:


>



it's already been said but that is phenomenal. I absolutely love it. Is that a Dayton HO 15?


----------



## cvjoint

chadillac3 said:


> You set stuff directly on the amps?


Yes sir, I couldn't live without a trunk. I take 100 mile trips every weekend and I need my luggage to fit in there. The biggest risk is on rainy days...but it's SO. Cal. so I'm getting by rather nicely


----------



## tyroneshoes

quality_sound said:


> it's already been said but that is phenomenal. I absolutely love it. Is that a Dayton HO 15?


Its an aura 18. Great installs in this post but thats one of my favs still.


----------



## chuyler1

Old install in my Protege5...


----------



## HIS4

Arc said:


> I agree actually. But I cannot find somewhere to put them and keep full functionality of the trunk. I had them under the floor but I like having my spare with the amount of driving I do now.
> 
> I am thinking about going to PDX amps in each corner because of the side but money is an issue.


Here's pic of how I kept access to my spare tire under the false floor


----------



## Puffhead

Sleepy122CID said:


>


ohhhh NICE SUBS


----------



## Arc

HIS4, that is awsome.

I was thinking about doing something like that, but didn't know how to figure it out.

Whenever I have time to work on it, I think I will attempt something similar to yours.

Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## HIS4

Arc said:


> HIS4, that is awsome.
> 
> I was thinking about doing something like that, but didn't know how to figure it out.
> 
> Whenever I have time to work on it, I think I will attempt something similar to yours.
> 
> Thank you for the inspiration.


You just gotta make sure you get the angle of the hydraulic strut right so that it doesn't pull or push too hard in one direction. My installer and I went through several trials on a mock up trying to decide on the right strut and the mounting angle. Too steep a mounting angle will result in a strong upward push and it will be hard as hell to get it back down. To shallow and angle and it won't hold the floor up to allow you to get the tire out.


----------



## quality_sound

tyroneshoes said:


> Its an aura 18. Great installs in this post but thats one of my favs still.



That makes me tingly in my special place.


----------



## michaelsil1

thehatedguy said:


> That is 2 IDW15s behind the mesh and a HSS Fidelity HT230 tube amp in the trunk of my Accord.


Have you arrived in SQ Heaven?


----------



## thehatedguy

Right now it is build hell...hopefully it will be close to my SQ heaven. There were supposed to have been 4 IDW15s in there...but those plans changed.

It should be nice...all of the components are incredible on their own, hopefully they will work well together.


----------



## nauc




----------



## bigwise1




----------



## johnson

Where's the sub?


----------



## the other hated guy

quality_sound said:


> it's already been said but that is phenomenal. I absolutely love it. Is that a Dayton HO 15?



thanks sir!!!


it was simple...built on a 5 dollar budget in a driveway...literally....I always wanted to do an old school install and decided to do it in my own car...had to be kid friendly....etc.....I can't wait till me next build....


----------



## eqsandleds

[/IMG]


----------



## ErinH

eqsandleds said:


> [/IMG]


Seriously, my favorite stealth install here. I wish I could do my subs like that.


----------



## Whiterabbit

you sure can! Put your subwoofers where his amps are. behind metal mesh covered in grlle cloth.

done!


----------



## ErinH

^ Yea, but you apparently have not seen my subwoofer box builds.


----------



## Whiterabbit

so itll take six tries, thats OK


----------



## ErinH

Whiterabbit said:


> so itll take six tries, thats OK


Six tries at $22/pop for 3/4" MDF. 

Actually, I was going to see if Marv could build me one but he's too far away...shipping alone would've been more than the box was worth.

My problem is that I'm wanting to build a new box with the back slanted to follow the rear seat angles. But, I don't really have anything to cut angles with so I'm kinda SOL. I might even have a local shop do it for me, but man, that's gonna hurt the wallet. most here want $80+ for a simple sealed box.


----------



## thehatedguy

Go through 6 yards of MB carpet at $45 a yard to get the carpet right in my trunk...I know what you are talking about, but if you want it perfect, sometimes it takes starting over. I know, I've pretty much built everything in my car 3 or 4 times each.



bikinpunk said:


> Six tries at $22/pop for 3/4" MDF.
> 
> Actually, I was going to see if Marv could build me one but he's too far away...shipping alone would've been more than the box was worth.
> 
> My problem is that I'm wanting to build a new box with the back slanted to follow the rear seat angles. But, I don't really have anything to cut angles with so I'm kinda SOL. I might even have a local shop do it for me, but man, that's gonna hurt the wallet. most here want $80+ for a simple sealed box.


----------



## ErinH

thehatedguy said:


> Go through 6 yards of MB carpet at $45 a yard to get the carpet right in my trunk...I know what you are talking about, but if you want it perfect, sometimes it takes starting over. I know, I've pretty much built everything in my car 3 or 4 times each.


I gotta be honest, I'm not a good fabricator. I don't know if it's lack of skill or lack of practice, but as it stands, I'm not great. Plus, it takes me FOREVER to do something that someone else could do in an hour. I'm a slow installer, too.


----------



## thehatedguy

No one was good when the started. Takes a lot of practice...and only way to practice is to do it. Speed will come from experience...but it's better to be slow and do it right than to be fast and half ass it. You just don't have the experience is all.

And then there are some people who have no mechanical/hands on skills what so ever, and shouldn't be using any kinds of tools.



bikinpunk said:


> I gotta be honest, I'm not a good fabricator. I don't know if it's lack of skill or lack of practice, but as it stands, I'm not great. Plus, it takes me FOREVER to do something that someone else could do in an hour. I'm a slow installer, too.


----------



## Whiterabbit

besides, anything that's worth building is worth doing until it satisfies you in every respect. Even if it takes repeated tries. Havent you tried many types of different gear?

why would your install be any different after you find gear you like?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky

Here's my trunk,keep moving, nothing to see here 








[/IMG]


----------



## Whiterabbit

wish my latest install was done in time for this thread. that's exactly what my car is gonna look like.

the gear list will be _nuts_ though.


----------



## bigjae1976

Pseudonym said:


> how are those fi's stacking up to the XXX of your past?


The XXX has a slight edge in SQ, the transient response is a tad sharper. Also, it can handle 2kw like a champ.

The Q is 30 lbs lighter. Still sounds great and has a lot more output 70hz on up. I think its louder than the XXX. It can't handle 2kw, but it can take 1500 watts on music. Overall, a much more efficient sub than the XXX.



Thumper26 said:


> if you use 1.5" thick front baffles, you can use a 5/8" drill bit and just sink the bars of the partsexpress bar grills into the box. I think it looks cleaner and you don't see the black mounting rings. I looked up max excursion for my subs, then measured to put the bar just above that area. Just tape off your drill bit and you're good to go. Soldering iron tips help burn clean holes in the carpet as well. I think JL had some grills like that at one point as well...


That's a great idea. 

The Fi Q has a 25mm xmax. So sinking the bars in the box will bring the bars a little too close for comfort. I'd hate to drill holes into the front of the box and realize it won't work. IIRC, those bars sit about 2" high.


----------



## savagebee

lol

best way I could come up with to save a decent amount of cargo space and still have plenty of.. overhead for a substage in a car this big


----------



## HondAudio

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Here's my trunk,keep moving, nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Excuse me sir but the seam between the two trunk floor panels appears to be missing... what's hidden under that trunk mat


----------



## TJHUB

Here is the most basic (or I mean lazy) install possible:



















The only change I've made recently is that 10" Type-X is now a 12" DIYMA in a prefab .75cF gross enclosure in the exact same position. 










I desperately want to do something with my install. I'd love to hide the amps and move the sub into something like this:










Someday...


----------



## bobditts

old trunk (never finished)









older trunk (never finished)









oldest trunk (finished)


----------



## skylar112

Whiterabbit said:


> wish my latest install was done in time for this thread. that's exactly what my car is gonna look like.
> 
> the gear list will be _nuts_ though.


I wish I had something to post. If you were to look into my trunk you would just see a sub and box sitting there. No raised floors, nothing behind the mats. . Though I just want to keep it relatively stealth.

I'm sure the roster of equipment that you will have in your vehicle will be redonkulous. Hope to see it at Marvs meet next year.


----------



## tyroneshoes

skylar112 said:


> I wish I had something to post. If you were to look into my trunk you would just see a sub and box sitting there. No raised floors, nothing behind the mats. . Though I just want to keep it relatively stealth.
> 
> I'm sure the roster of equipment that you will have in your vehicle will be redonkulous. Hope to see it at Marvs meet next year.


Hows that sr sub?


----------



## fastfreddy7

Heres my temp install for now, I m trying to decide how I want to do the install right now, probably going to go with a false floor that has some kind of carbon fiber accent.


----------



## skylar112

tyroneshoes said:


> Hows that sr sub?


The SR sub is nice, not as transparent as the DIYMA though, Though I'm convinced there are very very few subs as transparent as the diyma. Why don't you stop by the meet tomorrow and see how you like it?


----------



## tyroneshoes

skylar112 said:


> The SR sub is nice, not as transparent as the DIYMA though, Though I'm convinced there are very very few subs as transparent as the diyma. Why don't you stop by the meet tomorrow and see how you like it?


Id like to but I have papers due and midterms on monday and I havent done **** yet. This bong does nothing for my motivation at all  

You might like alumapro subs. I had the mx12 and the diyma. The alumapro is extremely transparent.

Meet sounds like it will be chill though.


----------



## Whiterabbit

skylar112 said:


> I wish I had something to post. If you were to look into my trunk you would just see a sub and box sitting there. No raised floors, nothing behind the mats. . Though I just want to keep it relatively stealth.
> 
> I'm sure the roster of equipment that you will have in your vehicle will be redonkulous. Hope to see it at Marvs meet next year.


raised floor isnt good enough for me to consider stealth (minus a .75 inch lift max for the new floor sitting ON the trunk metal )

when done itll look as blank as it ever did. Hopefully, anyways. That's the plan!

One of these years the car will be a favorite at Marvs....one of these years...  Too bad its not a luxury car, that always helps...


----------



## bobditts

current trunk (not finished yet)









(see pics below for past installs)


----------



## Mr Marv

bobditts said:


> current trunk (not finished yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see pics below for past installs)


I like the clean simplicity of that and it looks like you will have access to the spare as well(?)


----------



## bobditts

Mr Marv said:


> I like the clean simplicity of that and it looks like you will have access to the spare as well(?)


 
Thanks mr. marv. I sure do still have access to the spare tire. Pretty easy access too. Once I get the h701 installed, there will be a panel on each side of the trunk that will go straight to the front of the car. It will have a box like appearance.


----------



## Mr Marv

bobditts said:


> Thanks mr. marv. I sure do still have access to the spare tire. Pretty easy access too. Once I get the h701 installed, there will be a panel on each side of the trunk that will go straight to the front of the car. It will have a box like appearance.


 Nice.  I love these kind of installs where you still have functionality of the trunk.


----------



## 328iBMW

It's a start. Now I need an amp for the front, and I want to go active... gulp.




























I've since cleaned up the wiring.


----------



## Puffhead

Gotta love having the battery right under your amp


----------



## bobditts

Mr Marv said:


> Nice.  I love these kind of installs where you still have functionality of the trunk.


me too. As you can see from my older installs, a spare tire was no where to be found. I like the sense of security having it in the car and access to it.


----------



## nauc

johnson said:


> Where's the sub?


forget the subs, you should see whats in his front doors


----------



## nauc

bigwise1 said:


>



post the rest


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Under Constrution


----------



## bobditts

focal subs are definitely the sexiest subs ever!!!



tr0y_audi0 said:


>


----------



## ArcL100

Only the amps have changed a few times. Last iteration had the xtant and jbl in the trunk and a soundstream removed from the heat shield, placed in a ziplock 1 gallon, thrown under the passenger seat.

Now I have no trunk. 

-aaron


----------



## Rockin'Z28

Here's the hatch of my Z28, still under construction. Right now I'm constructing the sub-box. Eventually, I'll add an amp board to slip the wires under and dress the entire install out. Check out the vise-grips for the ground!! I ordered a Steetwires combo block from At-Home-Products and haven't received it yet.


----------



## ArcL100

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Check out the vise-grips for the ground!!


Haha, ****. You win.

-aaron


----------



## audioman42

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Check out the vise-grips for the ground!!


LOL!!! I thought I was the only one. Wrapped in a towel to prevent shorting FTW!


----------



## Rockin'Z28

audioman42 said:


> LOL!!! I thought I was the only one. Wrapped in a towel to prevent shorting FTW!



Yeah, Buddy! It's only temporary, but I can see myself still driving around like this two years from now, always thinking to myself "I should get a towel that matches the carpet at least!"


----------



## audioman42

Rockin'Z28 said:


> Yeah, Buddy! It's only temporary, but I can see myself still driving around like this two years from now, always thinking to myself "I should get a towel that matches the carpet at least!"


At least your towel is blue... mine is faded pink!


----------



## tRidiot

ArcL100 said:


> Haha, ****. You win.
> 
> -aaron


Only because I haven't posted mine.


----------



## quality_sound

In my last car. My current car has nothing but a Pioneer D3 in the dash.


----------



## Whiterabbit

gosh that looks alot like the infinity demo car in CA.


----------



## Mr Marv

Whiterabbit said:


> gosh that looks alot like the infinity demo car in CA.


If I remember correctly that is a Passat wagon Fred Lynch built


----------



## Oliver

That's really nice looking


----------



## beerdrnkr

I wish I had the skills that all of you do. It's tough to put the type of system I want in the back of my small suv (which doesn't have much room) and make it look nice and clean, and having someone do fiberglass work is too expensive.


----------



## Oliver

West systems http://www.westsystem.com/


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Hic said:


> West systems http://www.westsystem.com/


www.fiberglassforums.com


----------



## vactor

thehatedguy said:


> No one was good when the started. Takes a lot of practice...and only way to practice is to do it. Speed will come from experience...but it's better to be slow and do it right than to be fast and half ass it. You just don't have the experience is all.
> 
> And then there are some people who have no mechanical/hands on skills what so ever, and shouldn't be using any kinds of tools.


another thing that cannot be stressed enough is having the right tool for the job. especially for making enclosures and the like, you just cannot make really good straight long cuts using a jig saw for instance.  once u have all the tools, things get a lot easier, and the tools can be quite an investment if you are starting from scratch.


----------



## MiloX

Mine goes a lil somethin lika this:


----------



## BrokenBC

Here is an 05 Altima I did for a friend. I learned alot on his car.






































much better than what he had before.


----------



## quality_sound

Mr Marv said:


> If I remember correctly that is a Passat wagon Fred Lynch built


Slight correction, it's the Passat wagon Fred and I built together.    I was just going to do a basic false floor setup but Fred though that was too simple.  It kind of uh...evolved from there. It was however a demo car for Dyn and Arc, but not Infinity.


----------



## quality_sound

beerdrnkr said:


> I wish I had the skills that all of you do. It's tough to put the type of system I want in the back of my small suv (which doesn't have much room) and make it look nice and clean, and having someone do fiberglass work is too expensive.



What SUV? The glass wasn't hard at all. The entire build minus paint time was about 6 days including building the kicks, deadening and wiring.


----------



## quality_sound

Hic said:


> That's really nice looking



Thanks.


----------



## the other hated guy

this is a hot ass trunk as well


----------



## guitarman502

this is one of my old systems... it was in the back of a 2001 Cougar.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TOHG... um yeah, that was uncalled for...


----------



## low

holy crap, i thought this was diymobileaudio.com NOT ballersmobileaudio.com ???? lol!


----------



## khail19

low said:


> holy crap, i thought this was diymobileaudio.com NOT ballersmobileaudio.com ???? lol!


You must have missed these.


----------



## low

khail19 said:


> You must have missed these.


ahhhh there you go...thats what im talkin 'bout!


----------



## low

diggin' the vise grip btw


----------



## beerdrnkr

guitarman502 said:


> this is one of my old systems... it was in the back of a 2001 Cougar.


How did you like those mb quarts. Were they the reference line?


----------



## guitarman502

i loved em.... yeah they were the reference line dual 4 ohm.... i eventually upgraded to the premium's... but i dont have any pics of the premiums in there .. but they were mounted the same way.... with the reference's and a MRV-T420 (120x2) i hit 135.1 in outlaw db at a USAC show in TN.


----------



## GlasSman

low said:


> holy crap, i thought this was diymobileaudio.com NOT ballersmobileaudio.com ???? lol!


----------



## quality_sound

low said:


> holy crap, i thought this was diymobileaudio.com NOT ballersmobileaudio.com ???? lol!


Just cuz you DIY doesn't mean it has to be ugly.


----------



## low

^ was talking about the gear


----------



## chad

*Behold the beauty.......*

Before 10:00 this morning.










After 10:30 this morning.










The false floor and new enclosure game gets kicked off (hopefully) friday night.  *Finally!*

Chad


----------



## ErinH

heck, with your false floor, I would just cut out a template of your floor, and leave a cutout for your sub. Take you an hour and it would cover up all 'dem wahrs!


----------



## chad

bikinpunk said:


> heck, with your false floor, I would just cut out a template of your floor, and leave a cutout for your sub. Take you an hour and it would cover up all 'dem wahrs!


I'm putting a tub out of glass in the spare (keeping the spare) then framing it up and the falsie on that frame. I want my WHOLE trunk surface area back, it's been too long since I've had it. :blush: It's time!

Wait till unpredictable sees those pics  He'll be all over me like a **** sandwich!


----------



## ErinH

haha. Unpredix is gonna pwnt you!


----------



## Oliver

Hey, I think i see waldo under the umbrella


----------



## chad

Hic said:


> Hey, I think i see waldo under the umbrella


If I only had a little waldo doll, I should photochop one in there 

I just did not want to do something permanent till I got it sounding the way I wanted it, I was ALMOST there then the purchase of the JL made the construction plans look as if they were going to go MUCH easier!

Chad


----------



## ErinH

Kevin, why is my name in your avatar!  


lol, j/k. Well, no I'm not...but, I am just kidding...


----------



## The Drake

This is my most recent work, but still needs some work... 

http://drakedavid.com/pictures/DSC00848.JPG


----------



## tcguy85

here is mine, it's nothing to custom but i made it myself and i like it...


----------



## chad

tcguy85 said:


> here is mine, it's nothing to custom but i made it myself and i like it...


Damn, the TC has a big hatch eh?


----------



## Whiterabbit

ah what the heck. dont judge the floor though. its the old one tossed in there. literally tossed for the photo.

http://semi.noobing.com/DSCF0018.JPG


----------



## chad

Whiterabbit said:


> ah what the heck. dont judge the floor though. its the old one tossed in there. literally tossed for the photo.
> 
> http://semi.noobing.com/DSCF0018.JPG


That's how I want mine.... Invisible.


----------



## Whiterabbit

agreed. not "stealth", but invisible. OEM.


----------



## rcurley55

chad said:


> That's how I want mine.... Invisible.


mine's almost there:










can't do much about the 4 IB subs though


----------



## tcguy85

chad said:


> Damn, the TC has a big hatch eh?


i guess so. it's my first hatch car so i don't know. i have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Whiterabbit

rcurley55 said:


> mine's almost there, can't do much about the 4 IB subs though


sure can. pioneer, JL and earthquake make subwoofers <3" deep. So does phase linear and aura. 

id say a couple 12tw5 is a good candidate to replace the 8's. add trim behind it and it's vanished


----------



## rcurley55

so does eD, I mean tang band, errr, never mind....

yeah, I'm looking for candidates to replace the 8"s, but I still won't mind if you see them a little


----------



## dtviewer

I may try to find something shallow also.


----------



## GlasSman

rcurley55 said:


> so does eD, I mean tang band, errr, never mind....
> 
> yeah, I'm looking for candidates to replace the 8"s, but I still won't mind if you see them a little


When you don't want to chance anyone seeing anything, hang a piece of black fabric. A curtain so to speak to hide everything.

It's perfect....GHETTO as all hell and most importantly...easy and nonpermanent.


----------



## SQ_Only

Two cars ago... @1995, the last time I had a trunk.


----------



## Arc

Whiterabbit said:


> ah what the heck. dont judge the floor though. its the old one tossed in there. literally tossed for the photo.
> 
> http://semi.noobing.com/DSCF0018.JPG


May I ask what's up with the SNES??


----------



## dummptyhummpty

Sorry to bring this thread back. But,



HIS4 said:


> Here's pic of how I kept access to my spare tire under the false floor
> 
> Removed Image b/c It was too big. -dummptyhummpty


I knew I recognized that trunk.



TJHUB said:


> I desperately want to do something with my install. I'd love to hide the amps and move the sub into something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday...


And I knew I recognized that username. Your both on Audizine right? I would love to do the false floor setup, but i'm worried about weight since I take my car to the track. I'm leaning towards putting the amps on the side since I had a AZ member build me a sub enclosure for the driver's side. See you two around.


----------



## TJHUB

dummptyhummpty said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back. But,
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I recognized that trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> And I knew I recognized that username. Your both on Audizine right? I would love to do the false floor setup, but i'm worried about weight since I take my car to the track. I'm leaning towards putting the amps on the side since I had a AZ member build me a sub enclosure for the driver's side. See you two around.


HIS4 is from Audiworld, but yes I'm on Audizine. I see HIS4 post a lot on the Audiworld audio forum, but I don't see him anywhere else because he has a B5 S4 and I have a B7 A4. He obviously has a very sweet setup in his trunk. It's done very nicely.

My trunk has also gone through some changes very recently and now looks like quite different (click the link in my sig).


----------



## HIS4

I'm usually on AW and rarely on AZ.

If you're concerned about weight, you'll have to choose your materials carefully. The weight added by my false floor was significant because it mostly MDF. I think if it was made from fiberglass it might have saved some weight but also would have added considerable cost. I think I added a total of about 100-120 lbs to the trunk with that install. 40 lbs is the sub itself not including the enclosure. The enclosure is fiberglass so there isn't that much weight there. The amps are relatively heavy too. I think they're around 15 lbs each.


----------



## James Bang

when i have time. my trunk shall looking something like this:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

SQ_Only said:


> Two cars ago... @1995, the last time I had a trunk.


My GOD man.... Quoted everything, just to see all those custom painted SS amps one more time... verrry niccce


----------



## FoxPro5

Just to show off what some other fab masters on this site can do.

Mr Marv 1.25 cubes box/amp rack (half-assed carpet covering job by your's truely)
Custom grill by Chaos (paint job by me with matching factory paint from Paintscratch.com)










Still plenty of room for a set of golf clubs....or a dead body.....


----------



## dummptyhummpty

HIS4 said:


> I'm usually on AW and rarely on AZ.
> 
> If you're concerned about weight, you'll have to choose your materials carefully. The weight added by my false floor was significant because it mostly MDF. I think if it was made from fiberglass it might have saved some weight but also would have added considerable cost. I think I added a total of about 100-120 lbs to the trunk with that install. 40 lbs is the sub itself not including the enclosure. The enclosure is fiberglass so there isn't that much weight there. The amps are relatively heavy too. I think they're around 15 lbs each.


Now that you remind me I do remember you from AW...Yeah that's too much weight for me. I would do fiberglass, but having tried that already it's not something I want to do again. I think I'm going to settle with the amps on the side of the trunk.



TJHUB said:


> HIS4 is from Audiworld, but yes I'm on Audizine. I see HIS4 post a lot on the Audiworld audio forum, but I don't see him anywhere else because he has a B5 S4 and I have a B7 A4. He obviously has a very sweet setup in his trunk. It's done very nicely.
> 
> My trunk has also gone through some changes very recently and now looks like quite different (click the link in my sig).


Yeah your right. Do you remember me? I contacted you about the A4 Stereo Thread I created for the B6 section. You trunk looks good, I'm actually doing that same thing. I'm dumb and never thought to make the enclosure like you did (I tired to fiberglass the whole thing and gave up to soon) and I ended up having an AZ member (A4 Moda) make me an enclosure for that side of the trunk. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the amps as I use my trunk a lot. I'm thinking of putting them on the sides of the trunk. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## J0ne

not even close.


----------



## ssmith100

I used to be a dealer for Linear Power..................man I thought there amps sucked.....................that was twelve years ago though. Still have one of there three channels somewhere.  

Shane


----------



## tcguy85

i'm waiting for some stuff to come in to clean up the wiring.


----------



## TJHUB

dummptyhummpty said:


> Yeah your right. Do you remember me? I contacted you about the A4 Stereo Thread I created for the B6 section. You trunk looks good, I'm actually doing that same thing. I'm dumb and never thought to make the enclosure like you did (I tired to fiberglass the whole thing and gave up to soon) and I ended up having an AZ member (A4 Moda) make me an enclosure for that side of the trunk. I'm still trying to figure out what to do with the amps as I use my trunk a lot. I'm thinking of putting them on the sides of the trunk. Do you have any ideas?


Yes I do remember you. Sorry I didn't really help you out with your efforts. Way too much stuff going on with work/home/family, not to mention a computer death... I think I have all my files, but they're in disoray.

I posted _*this*_ a while back for ideas, but then I got all side tracked with my sub install that when I changed out my amps I ran out of gas on the whole thing. I'm not proud of myself, but to be honest I really like they way things look in my trunk. I also have almost full use of my trunk as well. I may do something different in spring/summer with my amp install. I really did purchased the PDX amp so I could hide it.


----------



## dummptyhummpty

TJHUB said:


> Yes I do remember you. Sorry I didn't really help you out with your efforts. Way too much stuff going on with work/home/family, not to mention a computer death... I think I have all my files, but they're in disoray.
> 
> I posted _*this*_ a while back for ideas, but then I got all side tracked with my sub install that when I changed out my amps I ran out of gas on the whole thing. I'm not proud of myself, but to be honest I really like they way things look in my trunk. I also have almost full use of my trunk as well. I may do something different in spring/summer with my amp install. I really did purchased the PDX amp so I could hide it.


Hey no problem, I put it all together and only like 5 people seemed to really care. I couldn't even get it stickied, yet we still get the same questions. Then someone came along and made a similar thread pertaining to the D3 and it's like my thread never existed. Oh well.

I saw that thread and your setup is really clean. I'm doing something similar with the sub on the side (I think I said that already?). I'm going to experiment with a false floor and i'm drawing it up in google sketch right after this. If your interested let me know.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mine till more gets done...


----------



## Foglght

Thinking about changing some stuff around. The PDX amp is hidden under the folding left side. You can kinda see the hinge in the pic. I'd like to get a PDX 4.150 and get rid of the Diamond Amp, and replace my Pioneer Premier Amp with the PDX 1000, but everything works right now, and sounds decent, so I probably shouldn't mess with it.


----------



## foosman

Here's mine, but it's not finished.


----------



## chad

Hey, I have a boom-hole like his!


----------



## connersdad19




----------



## Robert

This is it for now but got some good plans for '08


----------



## tcguy85

a couple fresh pics after cleaning up my wiring and such...


----------



## munkeeboi83

DLS A3 and A4 Amplifiers on a steel amp rack.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

i'll post mine in a few weeks when unpredictable finishes my amprack. actually, i'll make a dedicated install thread on it. right now i have a xenon laying behind each seat unbolted. the seats themselves in my single cab keep them from sliding around. once the rack is done it will blend in seamlessly with the rest of the truck. my insanity will also have 2 small 2-channels under the passenger seat powering tweets


----------



## Thumper26

Robert said:


> This is it for now but got some good plans for '08


nice, i ran those amps for years and years. How do you like them?


----------



## Robert

Thumper26 said:


> nice, i ran those amps for years and years. How do you like them?


Thanks, I like them but wish I would have gotten the bigger 4 channel They aren't underrated at all though. I might change amps or at least get the bigger 4 channel.


----------



## Thumper26

yeah my 545's have always been underrated, and did closer to 140 per channel.


----------



## Megalomaniac

heres mine 



























new cap









plenty of room


----------



## WaTTsLOk187

In my 96 Impala










Some of the build. And yes those are cornish hens, and yes that's my Girlfriend in the trunk laying down aluminum foil.

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?folder_id=1847199


----------



## lunchmoney

Phew!!! that was close...  

Almost confused this thread with a thread on another sight titled "Post Your Junk"


----------



## stormen

Here is my trunk...


----------



## chuyler1

Megalomaniac said:


> heres mine


Are you free this summer? I could use some help building a deck.  J/K. It's not often I see 2x4s used in car audio but you've done a nice job of making a sturdy rack.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Megalomaniac said:


> heres mine


Good to see someone using a proper wood for structural stuff in the trunk. Dunno why people go with MDF, I know its plentiful cheap and easy to work with but its one of the heaviest weakest least weather resistant woods out there.


----------



## circa40

not much but it works for me


----------



## Megalomaniac

chuyler1 said:


> Are you free this summer? I could use some help building a deck.  J/K. It's not often I see 2x4s used in car audio but you've done a nice job of making a sturdy rack.





t3sn4f2 said:


> Good to see someone using a proper wood for structural stuff in the trunk. Dunno why people go with MDF, I know its plentiful cheap and easy to work with but its one of the heaviest weakest least weather resistant woods out there.


it was ~magick_man~'s idea  I agree with it. I explained that i needed it pretty sturdy so when take some heavy camera equipment it wont cave in on me. So we used 2x4s. that crossbeam made a huge difference to disperse the weight.


----------



## Otravez

Bob: Hello, HAL do you read me. HAL?
HAL-9000: Affirmative, Bob, I read you.
Bob: HAL, please set the high-pass filter to 80hrtz
HAL-9000: I'm sorry Bob, but I'm afraid I can't let you do that.
Bob: What's the problem?
HAL-9000: I think you know the problem just as well as I do.
Bob: What are you talking about, HAL?
HAL-9000: This SQ system is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it.
Bob: I don't know what you're talking about, HAL?
HAL-9000: I know you were planning to add two more 12 inch subwoofers and a 1000w amp, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen.
Bob: Where the hell'd you get that idea, HAL?
HAL-9000: Bob, although you took thorough precautions, I was able to hack into your Wi-Fi and saw you on the Car Audio website reading the 'Subwoffer Forum'


----------



## bjayjr5679

Otravez;329213
[U said:


> Bob[/U]: Hello, HAL do you read me. HAL?
> HAL-9000: Affirmative, Dave, I read you.
> Bob: HAL, please set the high-pass filter to 80hrtz
> HAL-9000: I'm sorry Bob, but I'm afraid I can't let you do that.
> Bob: What's the problem?
> HAL-9000: I think you know the problem just as well as I do.
> Bob: What are you talking about, HAL?
> HAL-9000: This SQ system is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it.
> Bob: I don't know what you're talking about, HAL?
> HAL-9000: I know you were planning to add two more 12 inch subwoofers and a 1000w amp, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen.
> Bob: Where the hell'd you get that idea, HAL?
> HAL-9000: Bob, although you took thorough precautions, I was able to hack into your Wi-Fi and saw you on the Car Audio website reading the 'Subwoffer Forum'


That was funny.


----------



## bobditts

Otravez said:


> Bob: Hello, HAL do you read me. HAL?
> HAL-9000: Affirmative, Dave, I read you.
> Bob: HAL, please set the high-pass filter to 80hrtz
> HAL-9000: I'm sorry Bob, but I'm afraid I can't let you do that.
> Bob: What's the problem?
> HAL-9000: I think you know the problem just as well as I do.
> Bob: What are you talking about, HAL?
> HAL-9000: This SQ system is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it.
> Bob: I don't know what you're talking about, HAL?
> HAL-9000: I know you were planning to add two more 12 inch subwoofers and a 1000w amp, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen.
> Bob: Where the hell'd you get that idea, HAL?
> HAL-9000: Bob, although you took thorough precautions, I was able to hack into your Wi-Fi and saw you on the Car Audio website reading the 'Subwoffer Forum'


wow, talk about diggin up the past. haha. The little dialog was pretty funny. That particular trunk setup was a couple of years ago and believe it or not, the SQ was fairly decent. The port was tuned to 28hz.


----------



## GlasSman

t3sn4f2 said:


> Good to see someone using a proper wood for structural stuff in the trunk. Dunno why people go with MDF, I know its plentiful cheap and easy to work with but its one of the heaviest weakest least weather resistant woods out there.


Agreed 125%.


----------



## Thumper26

bobditts said:


> wow, talk about diggin up the past. haha. The little dialog was pretty funny. That particular trunk setup was a couple of years ago and believe it or not, the SQ was fairly decent. The port was tuned to 28hz.


is that a passive radiator on the right side?


----------



## chad

The hatch


----------



## snef

Altima 2007 trunk


----------



## bobditts

Thumper26 said:


> is that a passive radiator on the right side?


 
lol nope. It was a single mtx RT10 in its own sealed enclosure on its own amp. I had the remotes for the amps for the 2 sets of subs on sqitches so I could toggle between the 2.


----------



## rufus




----------



## rufus




----------



## Thumper26

rufus, nice metal. where'd you get it?


----------



## drake78

Thumper26 said:


> rufus, nice metal. where'd you get it?


X2


----------



## bobditts

Thumper26 said:


> rufus, nice metal. where'd you get it?


could be wrong, but the metal looks a bit rusty


----------



## KnightWhoSaysNI

bobditts said:


> wow, talk about diggin up the past. haha. The little dialog was pretty funny. That particular trunk setup was a couple of years ago and believe it or not, the SQ was fairly decent. The port was tuned to 28hz.


What MTX drivers are those?


----------



## bobditts

KnightWhoSaysNI said:


> What MTX drivers are those?


the 2 big ones are the 8500 series 12"s. Those suckers weight 50lbs a piece. the little guy in the corner is the RT10


----------



## rufus

Thumper26 said:


> rufus, nice metal. where'd you get it?





drake78 said:


> X2





bobditts said:


> could be wrong, but the metal looks a bit rusty


Local steel supply. I used a router to recess it in, in the shape I wanted.

I never sealed it and recently the rain has caused a small amount of rusting. I just haven't decided if I wanna remove the rust and clear it, or paint it black.

Old Setup:









The build:









Now:


















Lit:









I've built/molded a few things in my car:


----------



## Whiterabbit

good to see you again Rufus. Good to see you still sporting the 7th gen civic.


----------



## Arc

chad said:


> The hatch




Chad, I must say..That looks awsome!

Nice work.


----------



## tim85

Here's mine:


----------



## SoundChaser

Wanted to keep the install simple and trunk functional. Still have easy access to the spare tire and a decent amount of trunk space. 

Super Billet B4 and B6, stacked with carpet separator. 2 Dynaudio Esotar1200s.


----------



## ErinH

This is where things stand in my vehicle.
The carpet in the trunk is rubber-backed for protection from liquids. There's a layer of carpeted laminate and support beams under the carpet which hide my 3 JL HDs and bitone processor. 

Behind the false backwall, there are two AE IB15's.


----------



## Megalomaniac

Why 2 carpets in the trunk?

I'll play this game again:

Here is my trunk after I recarpeted the floor, the previous carpet was terrible, it had no durability, its the same carpet that Simplicity Sounds use in all his installs. I would not recommend that carpet to anyone. The regular cheap parts express carpet works great.




























Looking from the ski pass from the back seat into the trunk, to show there is some cooling. I didnt do a full floor like Bikini punk did because I like to put stuff under my floor, I thought about making the floor hinged, but its easier to remove the floor when I need to.


----------



## chad

Mine looks the same but my PE carpet is getting ratty, need to find something better. There's more stuff under the floor now, I'm now out of space.


----------



## SoundChaser

bikinpunk said:


> This is where things stand in my vehicle.
> The carpet in the trunk is rubber-backed for protection from liquids. There's a layer of carpeted laminate and support beams under the carpet which hide my 3 JL HDs and bitone processor.
> 
> Behind the false backwall, there are two AE IB15's.


I don’t see anything. How do I know you’re not fibbing?  Those subs are probably just decals.


----------



## ItalynStylion

Waaaaaah...I miss it (back when the nine.5 still worked and I had the 165V1 set)


----------



## ErinH

Megalomaniac said:


> Why 2 carpets in the trunk?





bikinpunk said:


> This is where things stand in my vehicle.
> The carpet in the trunk is rubber-backed for protection from liquids.


a) I wanted to hide the seems with something that made sense

b) That carpet isn't rugged enough to protect against anything



Mir, I suggest you buy a new roll of carpet and hide the large gaps, man! Not to be a stickler, but does that not drive your OCD nuts?


----------



## ANT




----------



## Megalomaniac

bikinpunk said:


> a) I wanted to hide the seems with something that made sense
> 
> b) That carpet isn't rugged enough to protect against anything
> 
> 
> 
> Mir, I suggest you buy a new roll of carpet and hide the large gaps, man! Not to be a stickler, but does that not drive your OCD nuts?


Nope. But since you are a stickler, You used the wrong side carpet on the right trim piece. The parts express carpet has 2 patterns on it.










You have to be careful. I made the same mistake, and ended up recarpeting my trunk again. 

Here is what it looked like when I realized my mistake, notice how the back piece looks different.










another pic










If you are worried about liquids, then you should not have used mdf then, you should have used a plywood instead or coat your floor with resin prior to carpeting.You are no worse than the guy who uses a steering wheel cover and seat covers with that home carpet in the trunk


----------



## tusk

Plain jane, good sized sub enclosure without raising the floor, and I have most of my "trunk" left. Stupid US crash standards forced them to put an 18 gallon gas tank in the trunk on the GTOs


----------



## chad

Wha? Liquids will never come in contact with a false floor, or anything under it.



Waits for it





waits for it


----------



## ErinH

Hell, Chad, _you’re_ the reason I even thought about needing it. If I hadn’t talked to you a few weeks ago and heard the mother of all liquid-in-trunk stories, I wouldn’t even worry about it.


----------



## ErinH

Megalomaniac said:


> Nope. But since you are a stickler, You used the wrong side carpet on the right trim piece. The parts express carpet has 2 patterns on it.


You know, when you see it in person, you can't tell. When you see the picture you can. I never noticed it until I took a picture.
You're probably right though. touche! 




Megalomaniac said:


> If you are worried about liquids, then you should not have used mdf then, you should have used a plywood instead or coat your floor with resin prior to carpeting.You are no worse than the guy who uses a steering wheel cover and seat covers with that home carpet in the trunk



there's no MDF in the false floor. None at all. Nor is there any on the rack. Nor is there any on the first two layers of the IB wall. 


Kiss it, Mir!!!!


----------



## chad

bikinpunk said:


> Hell, Chad, _you’re_ the reason I even thought about needing it. If I hadn’t talked to you a few weeks ago and heard the mother of all liquid-in-trunk stories, I wouldn’t even worry about it.


There is nothing more humbling than screwing up sober and discovering the screw-up and aftermath drunk.


----------



## Megalomaniac

chad said:


> There is nothing more humbling than screwing up sober and discovering the screw-up and aftermath drunk.


coolers have 1 flaw, the drain plug needs to be closed so it doesnt spill


----------



## chad

Megalomaniac said:


> coolers have 1 flaw, the drain plug needs to be closed so it doesnt spill


I find the drain plug not flawed, I found my brother's methodical thinking at 5:30 am certainly flawed. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

I would have checked but I have a cooler JUST LIKE IT... no drain plug.

Even funnier is that before I pulled it out I grabbed a beer and said



> Damn this is one kickass fuggin cooler man! there's not even any water in the bottom of it!


Then when we pulled the cooler.....


----------



## ErinH

^ LOL.


----------



## marko

bit of an old school set up


----------



## balane

Yay, I have the worst trunk here. But this is it anyway.


----------



## Brian Steele

The three iterations my current vehicle has seen so far:

1. 1 x eD 13kV2, vented









2. 2 x Infinity 122.7W, sealed, grey carpet









3. 2 x Infinity 122.7W, sealed, black carpet









I think I prefer the look of the grey carpet, so may go back to that eventually. 

Still trying to decide on the best "grill" for the speakers. Was thinking about a custom one made to fit in the recess around the subs, but I'm now thinking of going with a few greenheart "rails" running from the front to the back of the trunk - just to have a completely different look. 

I use my trunk to haul around more than just my car audio stuff, so it's as utilitarian as possible. No amps or other electronics in the trunk, so I don't have to worry about liquids...


----------



## M-Dub




----------



## GLN305

Here's a couple of my past installs:


2007 GMC Sierra



















2005 Scion xB


----------



## HondAudio

marko said:


> bit of an old school set up


That looks suspiciously like a Velodyne sub


----------



## marko

it is indeed a velodyne df12sc, powered by a bridged zeus


----------



## HondAudio

marko said:


> it is indeed a velodyne df12sc, powered by a bridged zeus


Velodyne car subwoofers with active distortion control... great idea if your car is quiet enough


----------



## PPI-ART

My PPI install with JL 12w7's


----------



## poochieone

my trunk up to a few months back:
with trim (missing the vertical trim for the Mac & processor):









without trim piece:









now its being changed up considerably;
no more 13W7, no more Alumapro CAP or JL1000\1
will be posting my build up soon...


----------



## marko

HondAudio said:


> Velodyne car subwoofers with active distortion control... great idea if your car is quiet enough


that's why i drive an audi with loads of deadening


----------



## threatcon07

I posted some pics of my new setup...the post is being reviewed however due to me having no posts. I'm going to work on posting up the install log, which is quite comprehensive. : )


----------



## huckorris

Nothing too spectacular.


----------



## deodkid

heres my previous install..

SS 12" Van Gogh subs
2 Zapco Z100C2-SL
DLS RA-10 mono amp
ALC-15









its like a drawer type amp rack with locking guide at the side rails.


----------



## HondAudio

PPI-ART said:


> My PPI install with JL 12w7's


Ax606.2... _YESSSSS_


----------



## PPI-ART

HondAudio said:


> Ax606.2... _YESSSSS_


thats right. it dont get no better.lol


----------



## threatcon07

Here is my trunk...Dom also known as "Mr. X" on this forum did all the work, and I am very happy to say the least! Setup consists of a DLS RA25 powering Seas tweeters, DLS RA20 powering 7" Peerless exclusive, and DLS RA10 powering one IDMAX 10 in a 4080 box which was modified by Bing (of simplicityinsound fame) to add more airspace. Bing also molded the tweeters into my a-pillars to fire off axis and recovered in vinyl, looks great. Many many thanks go out to Dom, Bing, and Eng for their hard work, long hours chatting, and also for being great people. My last setup consisted of same RA20 powering DLS UP6 2 way, RA10 powering two IDQ10 and then two Fosgate Power T1. Passive. The Peerless Exclusive 7" woofers are incredible. And the IDMAX hits harder or as hard as the two Fosgates I had, while revealing notes I did not even know were in the music. Soundstage is nice and high, around windshield level, and the voice sounds like it emits from the center. PS-There is a plexiglass cover for the amprack which was installed recently, and I've always had carpeted covers for both amprack and subwoofer. I guess I could upgrade to a Seas Lotus tweeter later down the line, but as for now, I finally have the system I've always wanted. (Though countless hours and a lot of money were spent doing it wrong over the previous years). 



















I know this is not my trunk, but a pic just to show some of Bing's incredible work.


----------



## req

heres mine. *yawn*



















i am re-working my amp setup. this is a horrible night time phone cam picture of it.










time to go work on it!


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## TREETOP




----------



## Esquire

Great trunks, they all give me great ideas for my new setup.


----------



## lucas569

great... hanging around here has got me buying new gear   

gonna change this up soon but heres my lil setup


----------



## req

new pictures.


----------



## JKashat

I gotta find some pics of my old setups and post then up now. Hopefully, some new setups on the way.


----------



## audiophiledave

Ill get mine up soon, I am working on two amp racks to hold my image dynamics q 700.2, phoenix gold xeon 600.1, and arc audio 2 channel, should be done tomorrow working on it right now lol


----------



## Greg S

Here is my current trunk, 2008 Scion xB.










Absolutely nothing in it at the moment. I'm collect equipment and the amps and prossesors will be mounted above the spare tire below the wood floor.

Some previous trunks I've had.

2006 Honda Accord



























Obviously the amp was temporary. Was one I had sitting around and used while I was still running the stock speakers off the factory radio.

After some changes in the system.









And then the amps moved again.









Never finished the trim panel for this as we ending up selling the car due to the need of something larger.


----------



## Greg S

And some others

My 2006 Mini Cooper S



























Here is a shot in primer so it's easier to see. Can't seem to find any shots of it carpeted.









Amp was up under the front passenger seat. There was so much hard foam under the carpet that once cut you had a large open space to fit them.










Funny thing is I still have the molds for both the Mini and Accord enclosures sitting under my work bench.

And here is the current mold I have in progress for the xB under the front passenger seat.



























And here is a shot of the space it fits in from behind the seat.









Hopefully I'll get around to finishing this soon.


----------



## highbl00d

threatcon07 said:


> Here is my trunk...Dom also known as "Mr. X" on this forum did all the work, and I am very happy to say the least! Setup consists of a DLS RA25 powering Seas tweeters, DLS RA20 powering 7" Peerless exclusive, and DLS RA10 powering one IDMAX 10 in a 4080 box which was modified by Bing (of simplicityinsound fame) to add more airspace. Bing also molded the tweeters into my a-pillars to fire off axis and recovered in vinyl, looks great. Many many thanks go out to Dom, Bing, and Eng for their hard work, long hours chatting, and also for being great people. My last setup consisted of same RA20 powering DLS UP6 2 way, RA10 powering two IDQ10 and then two Fosgate Power T1. Passive. The Peerless Exclusive 7" woofers are incredible. And the IDMAX hits harder or as hard as the two Fosgates I had, while revealing notes I did not even know were in the music. Soundstage is nice and high, around windshield level, and the voice sounds like it emits from the center. PS-There is a plexiglass cover for the amprack which was installed recently, and I've always had carpeted covers for both amprack and subwoofer. I guess I could upgrade to a Seas Lotus tweeter later down the line, but as for now, I finally have the system I've always wanted. (Though countless hours and a lot of money were spent doing it wrong over the previous years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not my trunk, but a pic just to show some of Bing's incredible work.



hmm.. this motivates me to skip paat the DLS CA22 and go for the RA40 to power my fronts...hehe


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe




----------



## ExtremeAcres

this is my first install and first box Ive ever built... I kept it simple for those reasons...

Im gonna try and do my truck over winter... and up it a notch ...LOTSA beautiful and creative Ideas in this thread for how people have done diff things in trunks.... are there any truck threads like this one ?


----------



## chad

Sup with the monitor in the truck? Dead bodies cannot watch TV.


----------



## dradd21

Wow after looking at all of these excellent builds I wanna get started on mine again. Too bad my budget is non-exsistant.


----------



## Lanson

A few I've done. I have a habit of not finishing stuff like...carpeting. It never rains in Vegas so I'm not worried about wood rot, but aesthetics-wise I could use more willpower.


Once-upon a time:






















Back in 'da day:









An abandoned project:


















Semi-current build in my Tribute (I have since redone a few things

















And this was my favorite build, a truly stealth system. I'll be shooting for this type of system again soon:
















For some reason, I don't have a pic of the slat system I used to keep those subs undamaged. So, visualize if you will a simple lifted plywood slat system that does such a thing! LOL...damn pics on the net, I never seem to have the right ones.


----------



## audiogodz1

Autotek 44, 66, 99 hidden.

Eqt's, MBQ DVC 10's, Mcintosh head unit.

Simple, clean. Fits the Lexus well.


----------



## 2fnloud

My last install:


----------



## audiogodz1

What material did you use to wrap all the items? Just a charcoal tweed or what?


----------



## 2fnloud

yup charcoal tweed


----------



## audio MD

bigabe said:


> Here's mine... clean and simple... the panel with the EPX2 has now been redone and contains my P9 processor


Wow! i haven't seen a Fosgate Symetry in YEARS!


----------



## mean ss




----------



## strong*I*bumpin




----------



## HondAudio

MOAR


----------



## SQ Monte

Sick, sick installs here guys. Hopefully after my rebuild is done I'll have something worth posting in this thread.


----------



## kboyta

My old car-


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

I still plan on carpeting the trunk some day, rebuilding the rear deck, etc, but it may take a while. Considering the car is 22 years old, things like transmissions and engines occasionally take precedence over stereo projects:


----------



## yuri

my boot/trunk


----------



## IBcivic

i applied the k.i.s.s. concept and tried to keep everything compact.

sorry about the mess


----------



## basher8621




----------



## fish

yuri said:


> my boot/trunk


You got 8 of _what_ in there?


----------



## yuri

fish said:


> You got 8 of _what_ in there?


8x focal utopia 5ws . 5 1/4 subs


----------



## Galante




----------



## Galante




----------



## Galante




----------



## Galante




----------



## kilokhan

(.)(.)


----------



## Galante

tits? hahaha


----------



## petern23




----------



## chad

Where the hell do you guys put your groceries and **** like that?


----------



## IBcivic

Galante said:


> tits? hahaha


in a sharp left turn...:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

chad, i only lost 6 inches depth-wise, the floor is 1 inch higher and the 2 inch step for my amps.
i still fit a full size suit case,tool bag and my wheeled computer bag.


----------



## petern23

chad said:


> Where the hell do you guys put your groceries and **** like that?


Back seat... Carries everything I need, even on camping trips.


----------



## chad

I know, I was not referring to you. I know what you got in mind.


----------



## IBcivic

d-cups...


----------



## B_Rich

Well, I don't really have a trunk, but this is the closest thing I guess. This is my "old" setup.






























This is what's there now, obviously not finished yet:


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

chad said:


> Where the hell do you guys put your groceries and **** like that?


Back seat. :laugh:

Actually, I can still fit two full-sized suitcases in the trunk of my Sentra, and that's an economy car with a 4 CF ported box taking up the entire space between the wheel-wells. So these larger cars may have more space left over than it seems.


----------



## 30something

well, it's not exactly a trunk...






























chad said:


> Where the hell do you guys put your groceries and **** like that?


I've got enough room for two dead hookers...maybe three if they're petite...


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Again, not a trunk:


----------



## chad

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Back seat. :laugh:
> 
> Actually, I can still fit two full-sized suitcases in the trunk of my Sentra, and that's an economy car with a 4 CF ported box taking up the entire space between the wheel-wells. So these larger cars may have more space left over than it seems.













You would not believe what I can fit in that thing.

Seats down, 2 full size suitcases, 2 full laptop backpacks, a pelican tool case, 2X8 space SKB racks, a full army size footlocker, and 2 big boys... with the seats back.

OR I can fit a set of old bigass Altec Lansings in there... and have pics to prove it


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

chad said:


> You would not believe what I can fit in that thing.
> 
> Seats down, 2 full size suitcases, 2 full laptop backpacks, a pelican tool case, 2X8 space SKB racks, a full army size footlocker, and 2 big boys... with the seats back.
> 
> OR I can fit a set of old bigass Altec Lansings in there... and have pics to prove it


That's a Z-car, isn't it? Very clean. Looks like you have tons of space left. If I didn't have a full size truck for hauling toys, I'd consider a false floor for the Sentra.


----------



## chad

04 civic Si 

Dirty, dirty pic....











And Yes, I can get a set of old-skool Altecs in it.




















Still has a spare that's easy to get to, amp under the right wing, 120V PS under the left with the jack and tool kit.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

chad said:


> 04 civic Si
> 
> Dirty, dirty pic....
> 
> ...image...
> 
> 
> And Yes, I can get a set of old-skool Altecs in it.
> 
> ...images...
> 
> 
> Still has a spare that's easy to get to, amp under the right wing, 120V PS under the left with the jack and tool kit.


Holy smokes, there's some space efficiency. I guess I couldn't see much from the first picture, but I had heard you drove a Z. Regardless, it looks good to me. How much did you have to raise the floor?


----------



## chad

about 4.5-5" total.

It's the teeny-tiny Family Truckster....

the Pilot is the full-blown family truckster


----------



## Galante

chad said:


> Where the hell do you guys put your groceries and **** like that?


I have another car for grocery ****!


----------



## chad

I use my other vehicle to haul firewood, dirt, mulch, and horse ****. (literally)

I have pics of that (trunk) but I have yet to upload them after years.....


----------



## SublimeZ

current...










changes are a coming


----------



## audiophiledave




----------



## Russell Bell

tttt


----------



## Lanson

SublimeZ said:


> current...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changes are a coming



Show it off, you've shown me now post those pics.


----------



## Lanson

Since this has been dredged from the grave, here's the trunks I've put together since:

99 Acura TL - this one still needs a cover board which I will hopefully finish soon. Those wires have since been tidied up btw.



























My 08 Tribute with an array of 6.5" subs - 


























This is a 2010 Sentra I got to do. Lots of stuff in a stealthy setup.


----------



## moog

Lots of nice trunk setups in here


----------



## timmay77

2001 BMW M5

Power distribution and amps are behind the side panels.


----------



## nirschl

Not a trunk but......


----------



## HondAudio

nirschl said:


> Not a trunk but......


Wow. Super-clean.


----------



## remeolb

Here's my trunk!


----------



## Ziggy

My trunk:


----------



## chad

remeolb said:


> Here's my trunk!


Perfect... but I'm biased.


----------



## DC925

Ziggy said:


> My trunk:


Maximum Stealth! Love it...haha.


----------



## remeolb

chad said:


> Perfect... but I'm biased.


In what regard?


----------



## chad

remeolb said:


> In what regard?


Guess

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/942488-post335.html


----------



## remeolb

chad said:


> Guess
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/942488-post335.html


Heyyy, I like your style!


----------



## chad

Having a family, living in the sticks necessitates utility.


----------



## Lanson

I agree, stealth is king.


























So I feel ya.


----------



## remeolb

chad said:


> Having a family, living in the sticks necessitates utility.


Not to mention just living any sort of normal life. People need trunks. I remember when I used to have trouble just fitting groceries in my car...


----------



## chad

There's no reason to ruin the functionality of a vehicle for SQ purposes when there's so many ways to do it right. 

It comes down to thinking, thinking about how you can put 20 pounds of **** into a 10 pound bag.

I still rock a spare tire, and a 120V power supply under there to run the car, and the amp, and a functional tool kit.


----------



## remeolb

You got me beat on the spare. Good thing I only drive around town.


----------



## chad

you have me WAY THE **** beat on sheer power.


----------



## remeolb

I can live with that!


----------



## jhmeg2

not a trunk, but you know what I mean.








big bell, 2004 4-ch, ans stinger 12 farad cap. all flush.







and the PG-5 and H701 in the floor.







polk 8" "temp"







not the best pic, but MBQ "Q"s 6 1/2" and mtx 1" silk domes in a-pillars


----------



## Lanson

Holy A-pillar obstruction, Batman!


----------



## jhmeg2

obstruction..... oh well. if it sounds good!!:laugh:


----------



## Mahna Mahna

Some old shots of my 89 Camaro

Trunk - Two Reference 300's and a Reference 500 powering the 10" Reference subs.


















EQT's and ESP-2 in the Dash. The cigarette lighter doubles as the control knob for the ESP-2


----------



## mSaLL150

My trunk:


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Ziggy said:


> My trunk:


u gots mad junk in da trunk shon! :laugh:


----------



## Blister64

Here's my trunk, er, bed 










And the front side with wires needing a cover piece...


----------



## ItalynStylion

Alright....new "trunk". Most of y'all have seen it though.


----------



## jonnyanalog

remeolb said:


> Here's my trunk!


Are those headrests from a GTi or did you replace the seats as well?


----------



## remeolb

jonnyanalog said:


> Are those headrests from a GTi or did you replace the seats as well?


The car is a GTI. The headrests and seats are original to the car.


----------



## jonnyanalog

Oh snap. I thought I was looking at a Jetta wagon! Sorry!


----------



## ItalynStylion

Blister64 said:


> Here's my trunk, er, bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the front side with wires needing a cover piece...


Is that an avalanche with the pass "door" eliminated?


----------



## sqshoestring

Last year's trunk before I wired it with quad Infinity 12s. The baffle leaned out around 10" at the top, the deck was sealed. It was kind of a trial, output was impressive but they were tuned too high I had to cut 50Hz a lot.









This year's trunk with pair of Pyle 15s and amp rack, the carpet is not as light as the camera shows but do plan to find darker for it and fix the bottom of the curtain at the floor...and have to put wiring blocks/etc in yet. The 15s stick out 7.36", but I can push the curtain around to fill the trunk to the subs and with the rack high I have most of my trunk available for use. Also built the rack to fit 4" amps and if I don't use those old school tanks I'll chop it down smaller. Output seems to be close to the 12s maybe less at max, but still more than I need. However they are tuned far better and require little EQ'ing. They get down to about 25Hz usable. The rack comes out with some screws so I can swap the subs if I need to, and I can put about any amps in the rack easily. Putting some blocks in there so I can wire up to four amps, have a bunch of amps I want to audition. There is a build log posted for these Pyle subs....lol, I think the only pyle posts on here.


----------



## Nocturnus

My old 1991 Honda Accord. Never got a chance to finish covering the trunk panels to match, but still managed 3rd place.


----------



## cvjoint

^ Is that trophy permanently installed in the trunk?


----------



## Nocturnus

cvjoint said:


> ^ Is that trophy permanently installed in the trunk?


Lol.. No... That was after the show.


----------



## KLoNe

Last install:


----------



## IBcivic

I just finished re-doing my trunk[again]. To gain space and add more amps.
It's not much to look at, but functionality was my priority.
























There is still one amp missing in the last pic,between the MS-8 and the ARC ks...I'll get my hands on it , next week


----------



## Blister64

ItalynStylion said:


> Is that an avalanche with the pass "door" eliminated?


Yea it is. I've got the complete build including making the box and installing the HU and speakers below. Take a look.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/85751-2008-avalanche-midgate-sub-box-amp-rack-build-jl-audio.html


----------



## sqshoestring

Lol, I don't even know what that linkback thing at the bottom here is, but this install is hilarious....check out the red 'sub box' in the trunk Boot friendly installs - Talk Audio Forums


----------



## BowDown




----------



## GLN305

Here's mine


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Gotta love the zombie nature of this thread. I just re-read it from start to finish, and man do we have some creative installers and fabricators on this forum. As cheesy as it may sound, I feel like I owe a thank-you to all the posters for showing off their work and sharing their ideas.


----------



## kickinaudio

*Rear Seat Folded*








*Floor panel removed*


----------



## sqshoestring

Don't know if I posted this or not, is a friends car that has been stored since the early 90s more or less. Its dirty and in some disarray, not been driven daily for a long time. It had some panels around the amps that is not in there, think he had the amps out at one point when it was stored elsewhere. Old school IB for sure, it got loud too. He has some more stuff to put in it if he ever gets it back out, I think two LP PA2 were going in and a big EQ or two plus a larger alternator. He says he had it playing a couple years ago (and its not moved since) but he can't power it enough without the extra batteries in the trunk lol. Subs are 10s Sansui and Pyles circa '90 or so. Sansui subs were bought at Wards lol but they worked well. Somehow he could set the T tops on that pile of towels or whatever it is. Except for the copper looking one, those coustics used to be my amps I should have kept them doh. He bought a pair of 1002 LP for me I think those are 952s he is replacing not sure.


----------



## neuspeedescort

my current daily driver.

yeah the subs a little beat up cosmetically. but its fully functional and is crisp sounding. 10w6 in 1.6 cubes tuned @ 30hz. the ag150 runs a set of blaupunkt 6.5 components up front.


NEUMAN


----------



## EEB

Nice installs. I saw a few but is their anyone else that has any stealth installs in SUV's? Like mid to late 90's.


----------



## jtaudioacc

Here's an Lexus LS 430 I just finished.


----------



## audiogodz1

sqshoestring said:


>


My first amp was a Coustic 150A (the smaller one) given to me by my high school buddy that died last year from a lung disease at 34. If I ever find another one I'm getting it to keep for him, as he got me into all this over 19 years ago.


----------



## audiogodz1




----------



## eggyhustles

jtaudioacc said:


> Here's an Lexus LS 430 I just finished.


subs look sealed off from the cabin


----------



## vidizzle

wow i feeling ashamed to post this but ok...


----------



## jtaudioacc

eggyhustles said:


> subs look sealed off from the cabin


good thing looks are deceiving! 

The rear deck is pretty open in these cars with the rear a/c and all it's ducting on the rear deck. Also, removing the factory 8" leaves that big hole.


----------



## amungal

Looking at all these pics make me want to start a new project. Hmm...


----------



## eggyhustles

jtaudioacc said:


> good thing looks are deceiving!
> 
> The rear deck is pretty open in these cars with the rear a/c and all it's ducting on the rear deck. Also, removing the factory 8" leaves that big hole.


lovely


----------



## mattyjman

vidizzle said:


> wow i feeling ashamed to post this but ok...


umm...


----------



## vidizzle

thats what it was before actually

but i did a complete revamp of my system, only 3 things remain the same my elate midbass, the arc amp and the 701 combo

the wiring your seeing there was for that system which had a 3way upfront active plus rearfill and sub..and the wiring harness for the d310 brain and video bypass and wiring for the 701 hence the clutter

the trunk actually been like that for the past week while i tweak and test and tune and play around with speaker positioning and i get some time to actually start to fabricate as its my daily driver and i go nuts without some audio.. my new amps will be in the sparewell done very simple and obviously a stealth install


----------



## SublimeZ

amps are mounted to backside of sub enclosure


----------



## instalher

heres my03 civic trunk hits over 140db with a pioneer 2000watt amp.


----------



## 60ndown

found an old one


----------



## Brian Steele

60ndown said:


> found an old one


LOL - nice. Here's mine


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

instalher said:


> heres my03 civic trunk hits over 140db with a pioneer 2000watt amp.


I wasn't going to take the bait, but I can't resist any more. Those must be some _really_ efficient subs. I guess you do have a Civic though, so 140 is no big accomplishment. Last time I checked, all civics hit over 140. Most will do 150 to 160. If not the stereo, it's the coffee can exhaust...

Seriously though, it took me 5kw (2.2 RMS), 4 12" subwoofers, a 12 CF box tuned at 33 Hz, a cabin similarly sized or possibly smaller than yours, and an upgraded electrical system, to hit anywhere near 140. I'm referring to this system:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/942486-post334.html

I never had a chance to see it on the Term Lab, and the system has since been dismantled, but I will say it sounded a bit louder than cars that were throwing up mid-130s. Probably fell between 135 and 145, I didn't really have enough comparisons to get a better guess.

Another of my clients claims to have hit a solid 143 with three tens in a bandpass box I built, and 6kw (3 RMS). I never heard that one, since it was a mail-order project. But again, he had three times as much power on hand as you do, a well-damped Mercedes SLK coupe, and a sturdy bandpass box firing through the ski-pass.

So unless you've got some really special tricks up your sleeve, and a well documented build log, I'm calling BS. Not that it isn't possible, just unlikely. Perhaps I am a _little_ bit prejudiced against Civics though, so I'm sorry if I'm being unfair. It's just that my arch-nemesis in high school drove one. I think he was hitting 160 or so from a single 12 in a sealed box, and could do zero to sixty in 5 seconds flat - if you asked him.


----------



## Brian Steele

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> I wasn't going to take the bait, but I can't resist any more. Those must be some _really_ efficient subs.


Hmm... I've done 139dB playing "Showstoppers" by Danity Kane (not a word!), two 12s in 1.2 cu.ft. sealed boxes driven by 250W each. 

Of course there's the question of what frequency, how it was measured, where the mic was placed, etc., etc.. Silly, really. Measured peak SPL output is not really a good measure of bass quality anyway.


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Brian Steele said:


> Hmm... I've done 139dB playing "Showstoppers" by Danity Kane (not a word!), two 12s in 1.2 cu.ft. sealed boxes driven by 250W each.
> 
> Of course there's the question of what frequency, how it was measured, where the mic was placed, etc., etc.. Silly, really. Measured peak SPL output is not really a good measure of bass quality anyway.


Well, I stand corrected. I was assuming he was measuring on the dashboard or in the kick, but he didn't specify. I should point out that regardless of peak SPL, it looks like someone had a lot of fun with fiberglass, and it's certainly an impressive install.


----------



## HCCA

Oh... just for fun....

2002 Ford Explorer


----------



## s4turn

nice to see some boston amps!

Im about get my boot done by a friend, pics will come soon


----------



## benny




----------



## chefhow

TJ, FYI last weekend my friend did a 139.7 on a Termpro with 2 MTX5500's in a prefab ported box running off a Lanzar MaxPro 282 at 4ohms stereo in a Blazer.


----------



## 2fnloud

benny said:


>


I seen this before


hmmmmmmmmmm

can benny say "Sixthsphere"


----------



## benny

"siksthsfeer"


----------



## typericey

60ndown said:


> found an old one


Is the sub in the middle an old school RF Power? Kinda looks like the one I had (but the basket was grey and the butt of the magnet was chrome). Now that I'm reminded of that old sub, I'm kinda sad to let it go (and without a single photo to remember it by)


----------



## narcispy

Not a whole lot to look at. Single ID12v3


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

chefhow said:


> TJ, FYI last weekend my friend did a 139.7 on a Termpro with 2 MTX5500's in a prefab ported box running off a Lanzar MaxPro 282 at 4ohms stereo in a Blazer.


I think I'm wrong then. It just seemed unusually loud for such a small amp.

EDIT: My other reason for disbelief is that his is also a trunk car, which can make it pretty difficult to hit those numbers.


----------



## amungal

I have seen A LOT of installs, but this has to be one of the most original. The human mind never ceases to amaze!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

amungal said:


> I have seen A LOT of installs, but this has to be one of the most original. The human mind never ceases to amaze!


Which one?


----------



## amungal

Loving the old school Hifonics man!


----------



## amungal

metanium said:


> Okay, here goes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not mine, but damn that's funny/weird/sick...



Ooops, sorry... I meant this one. Definitely one of the most 'unique' no?


----------



## amungal

marko said:


> bit of an old school set up




And these are the Hifonics amps I was referring to. Sorry all, didn't have my cereal this morning...


----------



## Frijoles24

i built the box, and i measure the diagonal space wrong.. about 1 inch. 
buuut i managed to pull the carpet out, fit it in, and squeeze the carpet back. =]

its going for sale btw. socal pick up only haha just fyi


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Frijoles24 said:


> i built the box, and i measure the diagonal space wrong.. about 1 inch.
> buuut i managed to pull the carpet out, fit it in, and squeeze the carpet back.


Lol. I did that on my Sentra, except I had to flex the trunk opening by nearly an inch to squeeze the box in. For once, I appreciated the light-gauge steel they used on that car! Also I had to have one person inside pulling while I was outside pushing. Once it dropped in, I declared it a permanent installation! *If* that box ever comes out, it won't be in one piece...


----------



## Arezump

amungal said:


> And these are the Hifonics amps I was referring to. Sorry all, didn't have my cereal this morning...



i like the way how u arrange the amp & they are just damn neat!


----------



## s4turn

my new boot, which a very good friend has helped me out with, in fact he did the whole boot install!


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

s4turn said:


> my new boot, which a very good friend has helped me out with, in fact he did the whole boot install!


Very nice! Which sub is that? It looks different from the G5s I've seen, I think they are usually all black.


----------



## s4turn

its a G5 Dual 4 

GT42, GT40, GT24 and h701 all shown


----------



## s4turn

Night pic


----------



## Frijoles24

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Lol. I did that on my Sentra, except I had to flex the trunk opening by nearly an inch to squeeze the box in. For once, I appreciated the light-gauge steel they used on that car! Also I had to have one person inside pulling while I was outside pushing. Once it dropped in, I declared it a permanent installation! *If* that box ever comes out, it won't be in one piece...



i took out the box!!! it was lke 15 times harder doing that than to get it in!  haha great workout tho. now its time to try n sell it.

too big n loud. =p


----------



## FSUnoles

one day ill get around to finishing my trunk the way i want it








i guess i dotn beacuse no one goes back there


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio

Frijoles24 said:


> too big n loud. =p


Naw, just everything else is too quiet in comparison! I know what you mean though, it's the same problem I have in the Sentra, unless I tone it WAY down...


----------



## HCCA

Sweet Boston install. S4turn!! Is that a G5 12"? If so, is it free air, or inverted?


----------



## s4turn

yeap, g5 Dual 4, getting about 900w rms @ 2 ohms from a GT24 amp

inverted for looks  but in a sealed box, 1.5-1.6 cu ft~
a few of the SQ competitors on MEA (car audio Aus forums) that had run the g5's recommended for me to run the g5 in a bigger box instead of Bostons recommended size


I had a IDMax10 and boston 12.5lf before this, and prefer this sub out of all them
hits hard, goes low, and sounds good doing it 

I usually just have the sub turned right down though to just fill the bottom end in


----------



## JDM_Ej

Just read this whole thread.... awesome stuff in here. Got me motivated.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Since I started this post 12 years ago and its still great to look through, (and notice the hot gear at the moment) 

Im going to start on my trunk and would love to see a 2019 version of "post your trunk"

Anyone willing to share pics?


----------



## diy.phil

I have nothing to show 








Thread at https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...w-x5-f15-install-eton-jl-audio-3d-prints.html


----------



## tyroneshoes

diy.phil said:


> I have nothing to show
> Thread at https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...w-x5-f15-install-eton-jl-audio-3d-prints.html


Wow. Thats a beautiful build and I have been eyeing the Eton Components and amps with dsp. Im assuming you are very happy with the sound of the set?


----------



## diy.phil

Go for it! Yeah, very happy! It's smooth and i can listen to it all day, loud and soft. I'm actually planning on getting more Eton for my other car (if I can get to that project lol)


----------



## Michael bass

still work in progress, adding another ppi 800.2 , 2 skar evl6.5, different distribution block, more e.l. wire, ect.


----------



## foristvjohnson




----------



## dumdum

previous incarnation of my boot, has two ae ib15au in IB now and mosconi pro amplification, dsp ultra… soon to be a mosconi aerospace 8-12 😎


----------



## glockcoma

After dumdum’s last post I’m feeling self conscious about posting lol. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumdum

glockcoma said:


> After dumdum’s last post I’m feeling self conscious about posting lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it makes you feel better my boot is in this state currently…


----------



## foristvjohnson

The Big part of my Install which you can't tell by the pic is that I still have a Trunk with space.


----------



## foristvjohnson

foristvjohnson said:


> View attachment 334771
> View attachment 334772


Still have a room in trunk here.


----------



## TheTodd

Here’s mine


----------



## Theslaking

You asked....


----------



## SilentWrath

Need to pull the baffle back out to carpet it, but I don't pop the trunk often and it sounds great so I haven't found the motivation yet 😶


----------



## haakono

Not exactly competition ready as of today 😁


----------



## Learned Monkey

my modest little effort;


----------



## mumbles

dumdum said:


> View attachment 334774
> 
> 
> previous incarnation of my boot, has two ae ib15au in IB now and mosconi pro amplification, dsp ultra… soon to be a mosconi aerospace 8-12 😎


Sorry, can’t see everything due to that trophy 🤪


----------



## mumbles

dumdum said:


> If it makes you feel better my boot is in this state currently…
> 
> 
> View attachment 334841


Mmmm, Acoustic Elegance…


----------



## dumdum

mumbles said:


> Mmmm, Acoustic Elegance…


The cleanest subs I’ve owned… AE ib15au x2 😎

needs side panels making now…


----------



## Impossible Bill

Here is my Evo trunk. Built in 2005 and still the same. This is an RS so it came with no trunk upholstery so I sort of went with that theme. It had a CF hood that motorized open to see the amps in the valve covers but I took it out when I installed the Accusump.


----------



## mumbles

Yep, not AU’s, but love my SBP’s as well!


----------



## dumdum

mumbles said:


> Yep, not AU’s, but love my SBP’s as well!
> View attachment 337494


Tbh the sbp are likely a small step up from the au and fine in IB 🥰


----------



## dumdum

Sneak peak of mine…


----------



## dumdum

I’m thinking the AS200.2 heat sink needs to go orange…


----------



## Sounds_Insane

Here is where my trunk build is currently at. I should be installing the electronics tomorrow.
This is a budget daily driver and will never see competition, so the trunk has to remain functional. it's hard to tell in the pic but there are doors that will remain open most of the time, but can be closed to make a flat floor if I need to put things in the trunk.


----------



## haakono

dumdum said:


> View attachment 337958
> 
> 
> I’m thinking the AS200.2 heat sink needs to go orange…


That's easy enough on these amps, just unscrew all the screws at the bottom and slide the internals out so you have a bare chassis ready for coating/painting/wrapping  I wrapped my Zero Ones to match the car:


----------



## dumdum

haakono said:


> That's easy enough on these amps, just unscrew all the screws at the bottom and slide the internals out so you have a bare chassis ready for coating/painting/wrapping  I wrapped my Zero Ones to match the car:


Yup, I had it stripped within 10 mins of owning it 😂 I think I’ll paint it as I have a colour match of Mazda racing orange 😉 and being flat it should be easy enough

I’ll just leave this here 🏆🥇


----------



## Learned Monkey

dumdum said:


> I’ll just leave this here 🏆🥇
> 
> View attachment 338911


So you're saying it sounds okay then?  I'm gonna need to take a drive to get you to tune my sad little effort! Congrats Buddy, All the work was worth it!


----------



## dumdum

Learned Monkey said:


> So you're saying it sounds okay then?  I'm gonna need to take a drive to get you to tune my sad little effort! Congrats Buddy, All the work was worth it!


Thanks mate, yeah it sounds average to good, still have stuff to improve 🙈 always something to make better 😂


----------

